# Other health news 08/05/09



## Admin (May 8, 2009)

*Exams to be scrapped in swine flu schools*
Thousands of teenagers will be awarded GCSE and A level grades without sitting exams under plans to cope with further swine flu-induced school closures. Regulators said that pupils who could not sit papers would receive grades based on other evidence, such as coursework or predicted marks.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/education/article6229650.ece

*Detain children in hospital if you suspect abuse, doctors are told*
Doctors should detain a child in hospital if they suspect abuse and alert key agencies, such as social services and police, according to guidance published today.
Recommendations on child protection issued by the British Medical Association ? the first to focus specifically on the role of doctors ? say that GPs and consultants should take immediate action when dealing with children who may be at risk.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article6229645.ece

*NHS failings left schizophrenic on the streets to kill*
An NHS trust has admitted to a catalogue of errors that allowed a schizophrenic law student to stab to death a heavily-pregnant woman, only months after he had threatened to kill his nurse.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...rs-let-schizophrenic-kill-pregnant-woman.html


----------

